# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Работа 1с с windows8

## Traffic74

Подскажите будет ли работать 1с на платформе windows 8, либо надо переустановить на  windows 7

----------


## alexandr_ll

Работает

----------

